
How A Differential Gear Works - pg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F40ZBDAG8-o&feature=feedf
======
sc00ter
Full version (with rather long intro, but un-cropped ending):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JhruinbWc&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JhruinbWc&NR=1)

